# Norwich- Ancestors coffee house



## beckybei (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi people or visitors of Norwich!!

Just wondering if anyone has been to ancestors and if they would recommend it?








thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't because I usually hang out at Kofra (I'm on the other side of the city), but I have heard nothing but very good things about Ancestors and the owner has worked in some good shops and knows his stuff. I need to make it over there myself sometime.

You could check out Strangers, Little Red Roaster and Artel too.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

aaronb said:


> I haven't because I usually hang out at Kofra (I'm on the other side of the city), but I have heard nothing but very good things about Ancestors and the owner has worked in some good shops and knows his stuff. I need to make it over there myself sometime.
> 
> You could check out Strangers, Little Red Roaster and Artel too.


I plan on doing that in the middle of March next year. Do you know anything about what happened to Gosling & Guzman, I read somewhere that they are not there anymore. A pity as I liked Hayley.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Grimley said:


> I plan on doing that in the middle of March next year. Do you know anything about what happened to Gosling & Guzman, I read somewhere that they are not there anymore. A pity as I liked Hayley.


dispute with the landlord is what I heard


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Grimley said:


> I plan on doing that in the middle of March next year. Do you know anything about what happened to Gosling & Guzman, I read somewhere that they are not there anymore. A pity as I liked Hayley.


Guzman = Jose who owns Kofra, which is still going strong and (existed before G&G).

Gozling = Hayley formerly of The Window, I think she drinks coffee in ancestors now and kofra too. Not seen her in a while though. Everyone likes Hayley, she's a nice person and responsible for bringing Specialty to Norwich.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Strangers is always an option


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just got back from Norwich, I paid the following a visit over a couple of days:

Smokey Barn

Kofra

Little red roaster

Alchemista

Ancestors

Artel

Strangers

Kofra was the best filter & Ancestors was the best flat white. I found it odd that both used roasters from abroad, when there are plenty of good roasters here.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Grimley said:


> Just got back from Norwich, I paid the following a visit over a couple of days:
> 
> I found it odd that both used roasters from abroad, when there are plenty of good roasters here.


What!? !

Using duzzy furreners...Shame on em.

Were they from Suffolk or Cambridgeshire?


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Batian said:


> What!?


Off the top of my head

Germany

Belgium

Denmark

USA

Scotland?

There were others but I gave up finding out where they were from after checking five out.

To be fair, the filter I drank in Kofra was from Dark Arts in Hackney, they are a good roaster & I've bought from them as well as paying their cafe a visit in September last year.

The beans they used for the flat white in Ancestors, were from intelligentsia in the USA. I was impressed, I thought they were all Starbucks drinkers over there until recently.


----------

